# What are the top three...



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

conventional reels for distance casting; other than Penn?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

For tournament work Penn doesn't make the top 3.

Abu 6500 CT with mag conversion
Abu 5500 CT with mag conversion
Ultramag 3
Ultramag 2


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*no penn*

Abu's ... Daiwa's and Avet


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i believe in recent head to head tests Penn beat out the Popel Pocket Fisherman in 6 out of 10 head to head tests. LOL
charlie


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Don't know your level of experience or target species or rod length. But, I'd say any of these in no particular order. Daiwa SL30SH, Abu's Tommy mentioned, Then Avet that's atleast static magged. I'd Personally recommend the Daiwa if you haven't had a ton of experience with conventionals for line cap and ease of use. I know you said not Penn, but the 525 mag is a killer reel for $$$.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mullet Breath said:


> Don't know your level of experience or target species or rod length. But, I'd say any of these in no particular order. Daiwa SL30SH, Abu's Tommy mentioned, Then Avet that's atleast static magged. I'd Personally recommend the Daiwa if you haven't had a ton of experience with conventionals for line cap and ease of use. I know you said not Penn, but the 525 mag is a killer reel for $$$.


i also agree about the 525


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for casting over grass penn may not be in the top 3,but for distance while fishing 525mag IS the top 3!!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> for casting over grass penn may not be in the top 3,but for distance while fishing 525mag IS the top 3!!



I was hoping to get something from a different company...that way I can compare through using. Down the road I'd know who performs better for myself and when I need a new reel I have experience with different manufacturers.

However, I may already know a good company (Penn) unless someone can propose a better alternative it looks like the 525mag is it.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> for casting over grass penn may not be in the top 3,but for distance while fishing 525mag IS the top 3!!


Amen brother!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BigEdD said:


> conventional reels for distance casting; other than Penn?



If Ed had asked "what are the top 3 conventional reels for long range surf fishing" my reply would have been different. The Ultramags are not made for saltwater surf fishing and would not make the list.

For me that list would include, in order of preference.

Penn 525 mag
Abu 7500 CTC3 (Abu 6500 mag elite for lighter work)
Daiwa 20-30 SHV

I've heard good things about the magged (aftermarket) Avets and Progears but don't own any.

Tommy


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Tommy said:


> If Ed had asked "what are the top 3 conventional reels for long range surf fishing" my reply would have been different. The Ultramags are not made for saltwater surf fishing and would not make the list.
> 
> For me that list would include, in order of preference.
> 
> ...


I am learning...didn't know distance casting was a sport and didn't know there was a distinction between gear for distance...thought distance competition was show casing products for the regular/professional fishermen to buy for "fishing".  lol.

I will look them up on the web.

But thanks.

ANY WORD on the SHIMANO TORIUM???


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

a danville knobby magged pro gear....sweet sweet sweet......


out of the box a 525 is hard to beat, same for the diawas....

Tommy where do you put the Blue Yonder in there?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BigEd,

No problem. I just didn't understand the question... When I started throwing conventionals in '99 i didn't have a clue...lol.

I relied on advice from others and for the most part was steered in the right direction. There are some great guys on this board and they will be glad to help. I'll help anyway i can as well. 

You gotta start somewhere, this is a great place.

Treed, 

the 6500's in general are at the top of my distance casting (and long range fishing) list. The Blue Yonder, Mag Elite, Sports Rocket and others are all GREAT reels. The BY was my first true distance reel. If I had to pick one it would be the mag elite just because of the extra control..... but then again, you do give up a clicker.

Tommy


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Okuma is supposed to have some sort of new bad ass conventional reel coming out soon........we will have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

for me my go to distance reel is still my 525 knobby magged Penn.

If I can get by with lighter line the new premium mag elite 6500 is very capable of good distance.

For heavier work I go to the Daiwa GW30, or Daiwa shv 50, tho I don't consider these true "distance reels" but workhorses, yes, that are still quite castable.

I may have to break down and try out the avets one of these days- seem really nice.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> I may have to break down and try out the avets one of these days- seem really nice.


The few avets I saw were really expensive, we're talking 400-$700. Not doing that. Maybe if I was a Pro but they probably get theirs for free anyway.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BigEdD said:


> The few avets I saw were really expensive, we're talking 400-$700. Not doing that. Maybe if I was a Pro but they probably get theirs for free anyway.


Some of the models start around $175.00, then you have to consider magging it- so that will add to the final cost, but should still be well shy of $400.00.

Hmm- I've heard of pro- bass fishing but not pro surf fishing. Where do I sign up  What's the pay like  LOL


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The most expensive Avets are their 30- and 50-class "T-Rx" models. They are that expensive because they have incredibly high drag ratings (70lbs at strike for the 30 and 100+ for the 50 ). I doubt anyone would be casting those... The reels in the $400-$500 range are their 50-class two-speeds. That's comparable to a Penn or Shimano 50-class two-speed. 

Now, the smallest Avet, the SX is a screaming bargain at $175. Before the SX came along, there was nothing else available with full machined aluminum construction, made in the USA and had such free-spool. The SX is so scary fast that it has to be magged to tame it!


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

I just wish Shimano would come out with a magged version reel. Over the grass, the Trinidad TN-14, and the Calcutta 400 BSV are killers with set mags and no breaks. Trust me, they can hang with the best of them. My go to reel right now in the surf is the Daiwa Millionaire Turbo 7ht matched with an Extra Heavy Ballistic rod. This Fall I will be trying out the new 07 6500CT Premium Mag Elite and the 07 6500 C3CT Mag Elite High Speed. Just waiting to match some rods up with these. Shoud be some good drum killers for this Fall:fishing:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Have seen posts that you can mag a Avet yourself for about $4.00 Does not look hard,if you are semi-handy

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=514614&highlight=AVET+Magging




Surf Cat said:


> Some of the models start around $175.00, then you have to consider magging it- so that will add to the final cost, but should still be well shy of $400.00.
> 
> Hmm- I've heard of pro- bass fishing but not pro surf fishing. Where do I sign up  What's the pay like  LOL


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*outfishin28*

I don't think that you can use Okuma and Bad A$$ in the same sentence.. 

When I started out I was told by the older gentelmen that "they didn't give a dam what reel I used" As long as it was the only reel I used from here on in.. Consistancy Consistancy Consistancy.. Same Reel all the time I have 8 of them now 525 penn mag out the box stock... I believe like I was told that if ya bounce around with different reels it will mess with your cast..

A good example of this is over the course of a single season, this spring, I could not tell you how many times I casted over a 3 month period.. But I can tell ya how many times I Blew it up like a Big dog, and that was twice..

Everything that I have been told by lots of folks smarter than me I have employed, and I believe it works.. Old Timers know what they are talkin bout.. If ya listen they will teach ya... JAM


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JAM said:


> Everything that I have been told by lots of folks smarter than me I have employed, and I believe it works.. Old Timers know what they are talkin bout.. If ya listen they will teach ya... JAM


Just because someone is old doesn't mena they know what they are talkin' about. You, are probably right about the consistency. However, if you don't use different gear you may never truly find what works best for you. And there is different types of gear for different applications. I wouldn't use a rod for plugging to catch sharks with.


----------



## auscaster (Jul 28, 2007)

I think all the 6500 cast pretty much virtually the same once you upgrade it with a spacer bullet-magged-ct cage ECT ECT
Maybe the elite and yonder fraction ahead all comes down to technique in the end

Conventional reels for distance casting; other than Penn?

Light beach work I go for a 6500 ct chrome rocket bit more robust
Medium work a daiwa 20 shv / slosh
Heavy work shv / slosh 30

i dont like birdnesting when fishing so thick oil and plenty of brake and mag.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Ed*

Your right age alone does nothing but when you are taught how to Drum Fish by guys that have been doing it for over 30 years, your gonna get good info.. JAM


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JAM said:


> Your right age alone does nothing but when you are taught how to Drum Fish by guys that have been doing it for over 30 years, your gonna get good info.. JAM


On that I agree with you! My best day fishing ever was catching drum in the Surf at Biloxi. The bite started about 3 pm in a driving rain. I didn't quit until about 9pm.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Be*

Just wondering.........what was the biggest drum caught on that bite? And what was the average size???


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

thebeachcaster said:


> Just wondering.........what was the biggest drum caught on that bite? And what was the average size???


Black drum and they averaged about 15". Biggest, probably 20". It happened when I was stationed in pascagoula back in 1993. I just remember one right after another and it only ended because I had to get back to the ship. It was amazing.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Tommy*



Tommy said:


> For me that list would include, in order of preference.
> 
> Penn 525 mag
> Abu 7500 CTC3 (Abu 6500 mag elite for lighter work)
> ...


IF the Abu 7500 or 6500 are Abu Garcia I couldn't find them on their website. The Daiwa Sealine 30SH looks really good especially at 14/490 becaus the Penn 525 is only 15/275. Do you use it? If so on what rod and what's your average distance. Thanks.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Just because someone is old doesn't mena they know what they are talkin' about. You, are probably right about the consistency. However, if you don't use different gear you may never truly find what works best for you. And there is different types of gear for different applications. I wouldn't use a rod for plugging to catch sharks with.



Ed,

I am old, and I probably don't know what I am talking about, but I do know this -- you asked a legitimate question at your first post of this thread. You've gotten very good answers; ones you could have researched yourself in these pages with only a little effort. Now, you don't seem to want to accept the responses from others, even though they are being given by top drawer surf fishermen up and down the Atlantic coast and the reigning US distance casting champion.

I ask of you, please come to one of our Florida Surf Casters meetings and talk directly with knowledgeable people who can show and tell you about the equipment used in the sport. Because if you can't figure out about Abu 6500 & 7500's on a website, then I'm afraid you are going to give Jacksonville area surf fishermen an undeserved bad reputation.


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> Ed,
> 
> I am old, and I probably don't know what I am talking about, but I do know this -- you asked a legitimate question at your first post of this thread. You've gotten very good answers; ones you could have researched yourself in these pages with only a little effort. Now, you don't seem to want to accept the responses from others, even though they are being given by top drawer surf fishermen up and down the Atlantic coast and the reigning US distance casting champion.
> 
> I ask of you, please come to one of our Florida Surf Casters meetings and talk directly with knowledgeable people who can show and tell you about the equipment used in the sport. Because if you can't figure out about Abu 6500 & 7500's on a website, then I'm afraid you are going to give Jacksonville area surf fishermen an undeserved bad reputation.


 Sea Level -- Knowing you as I do the day will be far far into the future before you will not know what you are talking about. I would venture to say that 99% would adhere to your input. Also you don't know what old is as yet, only I do


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Sea Level said:


> Ed,
> 
> I am old, and I probably don't know what I am talking about, but I do know this -- you asked a legitimate question at your first post of this thread. You've gotten very good answers; ones you could have researched yourself in these pages with only a little effort. Now, you don't seem to want to accept the responses from others, even though they are being given by top drawer surf fishermen up and down the Atlantic coast and the reigning US distance casting champion.
> 
> I ask of you, please come to one of our Florida Surf Casters meetings and talk directly with knowledgeable people who can show and tell you about the equipment used in the sport. Because if you can't figure out about Abu 6500 & 7500's on a website, then I'm afraid you are going to give Jacksonville area surf fishermen an undeserved bad reputation.


Sea Level, I don't want to get into a ____ contest with you. First I am not a spring chicken myself. And you probably have experience people who have age but have not gained "wisdom" or "knowledge" from the experiences we encounter through the years. So I stand by that statement that age does not necessarily dictate knowledge by itself.

I have picked up a wealth of information since I've been on this site, which I greatly appreciate from everyone who has volunteered their time and knowledge. Thank you gentlemen.

I've accepted a lot of recommendations from people. And have researched on my own accord. 

This particular link I was going from the top to the bottom and researching the reels recommended. There are a lot of acronyms used that are not universal and I am not familiar with. I was pretty sure Abu meant Abu Garcia. And I went to there site and looked at their conventional reels and could not find a 6500 or 7500. Maybe its me. However, on the Daiwa website I did find the Daiwa "SEALINE" 30SH even though the word sealine was not in the response. So I looked at each individual selection until I came up with it. I looked at the specs and liked the post.

Sorry if I am embarrasing all the Surf fishermen in Jacksonville, but I thought this site was designed to share information and ideas and just have a good time. I don't believe there is a law that says we can't make a fool of ourselves once in awhile and laugh about it. 

I feel my question about which rod he uses that reel on and what kind of distance he is getting is valid. If he is using a 12fter and getting 100 yds, that is perfect.

I'd love to come to a meeting but I do not have the time. I have an 8 day old baby that will take all our time for a while. When my wife and I do get a break we want to have fun and for me that's actually being out there fishing.

Peace pipe. Hope we can be friends.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The 6500 is still in production though it may not be available in the US for long. The 7500 is probably discontinued as far as Abu is concerned but there are still several floating around.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Abu (Garcia)*

both are discontinued in the US


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

6500C3 ...can get em alot of places...not CT but still a 6500, even though theyre horses of a different colorhttp://www.abugarcia.com/prod.php?k=50127&sk=46555&p=PUR4600C3


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

BigEdD said:


> IF the Abu 7500 or 6500 are Abu Garcia I couldn't find them on their website. The Daiwa Sealine 30SH looks really good especially at 14/490 becaus the Penn 525 is only 15/275. Do you use it? If so on what rod and what's your average distance. Thanks.


Ed,

I have used the Daiwa sealine SHV30 and the 7500 abu for years as my "go to" reels for big red drum. I normally use 20lb test line on this class reel giving about 275-300 yards. Plenty for a 100 yrd cast and any drum that you might encounter. 

The Daiwa is still available I think but the 7500 has been discontinued. It's a shame because it really is a fine surfcasting reel.

Over the past 7 years I've used the G Loomis 1448, Breakaway 2p 1p, Lamiglass 1502, Zziplex Straight 8, Breakaway HDX and now my hands down favorite is the AFAW 13' Beach. I still use the 7500 and 30 SHV and can reach 140+ yards with a fishfinder rig and 8 oz with this setup and a little tailwind. The 525 and 15-17 lb test line will give more distance and still do a good job of handing the fish. Throw a nasty headwind into the mix and distance will suffer dramatically. 

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Lots of good info here from some of the best casters and drum anglers around.

I like a reel that'll hold as between 275 to 300 yards of 20lb mono for drum. My goto reel for this is the Abu 7500C3CT with Carbontex drag washers. My second choice is the Daiwa 30SHV. Third is the Pro Gear 551 with the Danville mag.

If I was gonna use a smaller reel for Drum, it'd be the Pro Gear 501 with a Danville mag or the 525mag. Then the Daiwa 20SHV. Then - maybe - a Blue Yonder. 

Can't count out the Avets. I just don't like the slower drag ratio and lever drag. 

To each his own. All them reels are good. Just depends on what ya like.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks Tommy & Jeff*



Tommy said:


> Ed,
> Over the past 7 years I've used the G Loomis 1448, Breakaway 2p 1p, Lamiglass 1502, Zziplex Straight 8, Breakaway HDX and now my hands down favorite is the AFAW 13' Beach. I still use the 7500 and 30 SHV and can reach 140+ yards with a fishfinder rig and 8 oz with this setup and a little tailwind. The 525 and 15-17 lb test line will give more distance and still do a good job of handing the fish. Throw a nasty headwind into the mix and distance will suffer dramatically.
> 
> Tommy


Seems like the 30SHV is the one. It sounds like a great. What do you think about 15lb test on that reel. Right now I use 15 and 20 on my reels. Sometimes with the 15 I don't cast as hard because it feels like I'll break it. (I've only had one break off in a lot of years). I like the 20 but I am kind of torn because the 15 takes less weight to hold bottom. I may compromise and go 17#. 

Those are some expensive rods there! After seeing the rod and the video I like the AFAW 11' Estuary. I contacted one of the tackle shops that sell them and he was telling me they are so hot I'd have to pre-order one. I was thinking of matching the two and primarily using it for the tsunami talking popper (6" and 2.25 oz.) When I get tired tossing it I would put a 2 or 3 oz weight and toss live bait (pinfish or finger mullet). What do you think of that idea? And thanks again that looks like a really great reel.

Oh, I am not targeting drum. Although I would like to catch Red drum in the surf; but mostly bigger blues, snook, tarpon and jack crevalle are the species I'd like to catch a lot of. While I am waiting for them to hit, I don't mind at all catching croaker or whiting.:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Ed,

If you are not targeting larger surf species (red drum, black drum, sharks, cobia) and prefer 15 lb test line then go with a smaller reel. The 525 mag will handle most fish in the surf zone and works very well with 15-17 lb test. The 6500 CT (mag elite, blue yonder, sports rocket) are perfect for the 14-15 lb test class and are the best (IMHO) casting fishing reels available today. You can upgrade the drag and be good to go for everything less than a cobia or BIG drum. Even then you can land one on the open beach with a little skill.

In my opinion the 7500 and Daiwa 30 are a little too big for 15 lb test line. With the smaller diameter line, controlling the cast becomes more of a challenge. A big, heavy (compared to 6500 size) spool with smaller diameter line is a recipe for frustrating blowups. You can take steps to control this by slowing down the reel (lower line level, thicker oil, more brake blocks) but have you then gained any real advantage over the smaller reel?? 

The 11' Estuary is a great little rod that should work great for the purpose you describe. They are hot right now, I wish I had 10 in stock...lol

Tommy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*my go to's*

I like the SHA better than the SHV 

but the 7500C3CT and 30SHA are the first two heavers out ... but the Blue Yonder always goes out


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Ed,

I apologize for my abrupt post; it was uncalled for. 

When attempting to make a decision on a rod & reel combination,there is no substitute for a first-hand look at the choices of gear to determine if it fits you. With the resource of a surf fishing club in your neighborhood it is my recommendation that you see what would work best for you. 

I would be pleased to have you attend a monthly meeting as my guest - dinner is on me - one squid to another. 

Hope to see you on the beach, and good fishing to you,

JR

-----------------------------------------------
Thanks Lester for sticking up for me.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Sea Level said:


> Ed,
> 
> I apologize for my abrupt post; it was uncalled for.
> 
> ...




Sea Level, I don't want to get into a ____ contest with you. First I am not a spring chicken myself. And you probably have experience people who have age but have not gained "wisdom" or "knowledge" from the experiences we encounter through the years. So I stand by that statement that age does not necessarily dictate knowledge by itself.

I have picked up a wealth of information since I've been on this site, which I greatly appreciate from everyone who has volunteered their time and knowledge. Thank you gentlemen.

I've accepted a lot of recommendations from people. And have researched on my own accord. 

This particular link I was going from the top to the bottom and researching the reels recommended. There are a lot of acronyms used that are not universal and I am not familiar with. I was pretty sure Abu meant Abu Garcia. And I went to there site and looked at their conventional reels and could not find a 6500 or 7500. Maybe its me. However, on the Daiwa website I did find the Daiwa "SEALINE" 30SH even though the word sealine was not in the response. So I looked at each individual selection until I came up with it. I looked at the specs and liked the post.

Sorry if I am embarrasing all the Surf fishermen in Jacksonville, but I thought this site was designed to share information and ideas and just have a good time. I don't believe there is a law that says we can't make a fool of ourselves once in awhile and laugh about it. 

I feel my question about which rod he uses that reel on and what kind of distance he is getting is valid. If he is using a 12fter and getting 100 yds, that is perfect.

I'd love to come to a meeting but I do not have the time. I have an 8 day old baby that will take all our time for a while. When my wife and I do get a break we want to have fun and for me that's actually being out there fishing.

Peace pipe. Hope we can be friends.


That's one of the best examples of how "old timers" handle a possible arguement I've read on the board. Kudos to both of you.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it was either peace pipe or Zimmer-frames at dawn, looks like a good smoke won in the end     

oh!! Jeff, don't let Jeannie catch you with that pipe......you will be in trouble :redface: :redface: 

Tom.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Tommy said:


> The Ultramags are not made for saltwater surf fishing and would not make the list.
> Tommy


I can second that comment. I actually do use an UltraMag XL in the bay only during the summer when fishing for croaker, spot, etc. I caught a large croaker this weekend on it and it seriously tested the leather drag. That's right, leather...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hey Sea Level*

Not a problem at all. I agree whole heartedly with you on looking at it first hand. As soon as I find a product I think I might like I head straight to the tackle shop. 

I will definitely get to a meeting eventually. I also have a 16 month old so its tough to get out. Grandma's been in the past week and that's been a big help. I was able to fish a couple afternoons. Dinner's not necessary. Would like to fish with you sometime. Let me know when you are going out and where.

Didn't know you were a squid. I was an OS. Loved the job!



Sea Level said:


> Ed,
> 
> I apologize for my abrupt post; it was uncalled for.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks for all the recommendations!*

Tommy helped me find the right one. Abu 6500 C3CT MAG at Hatteras Outfitters! It matches up well with the AFAW Estuary.

Again Thanks Guys!


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

In the old days we fished with the abu's because there was no other good reel available for distance surffishing. But I never heard an angler said that the good old 6500 c3 ct or 6500 ct sport rocket or the mag elite was a good reel because the abu is so strong? Look at the difference inside between an abu and a penn 525 mag?? Abu is a nice reel for light fishing at the beach. A penn 525 mag is a workhorse, look at the strenght of the materials they used. A better reel for distance surfcasting than the abu is the good old daiwa 7 ht. That's a ****...good reel. And now there is the daiwa 7 ht turbo. Available in the UK and also a ****..good reel. Last week I saw an angler who fished the avet sx. Casting over 180 yds with 150 gr lead and mono 30mm. 
Very strong reel en spool runs fast like hell.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> Tommy helped me find the right one. Abu 6500 C3CT MAG at Hatteras Outfitters! It matches up well with the AFAW Estuary.
> 
> Again Thanks Guys!


 So did you buy that set up from Tommy if so how are you doing with it?:fishing: opcorn:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

seajay said:


> So did you buy that set up from Tommy if so how are you doing with it?:fishing: opcorn:


Come on now, I have a wife and two kids. Have to cajole the honey, but xmas is coming!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

if you have not bought yet and you can get with your supplier, hopefully tommy, try the AFAW Universal, for the weights you are throwing it is the best rod i have ever thrown.
charlie
PS, i started surf fishing in '52, and while you don't think that age necessarily brings fishing knowledge, tommy is my little brother.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

big brother said:


> if you have not bought yet and you can get with your supplier, hopefully tommy, try the AFAW Universal, for the weights you are throwing it is the best rod i have ever thrown.
> charlie
> PS, i started surf fishing in '52, and while you don't think that age necessarily brings fishing knowledge, tommy is my little brother.


Why are people taking that personally?
Do you take what you hear from "any" particular source as the law or do you get other opinions, input, insight from more than one person. Do you develop a trust for people opinions based on one encounter or repeated encounters? Have you never heard that in the multitude of counselors there is wisdom?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Brother, I am sorry for my outburst. I shouldn't have let it get me riled. Had a lot of stones thrown at me today. Please accept my apology.

Tommy is one of the voices I trust. He's given me some good info and steered me to other resources when needed.

Kind of had my heart set on the Estuary. But I will look at the universal. I am familiar with the beach. No at all really with the Universal.
Thanks Big Bro!



big brother said:


> if you have not bought yet and you can get with your supplier, hopefully tommy, try the AFAW Universal, for the weights you are throwing it is the best rod i have ever thrown.
> charlie
> PS, i started surf fishing in '52, and while you don't think that age necessarily brings fishing knowledge, tommy is my little brother.


----------



## rick1 (Apr 28, 2008)

hello everyone I'm new at messaging as well as surf fishing


----------

